# Use DirectTV Samsung DVR with Dish?



## spatztc (Oct 27, 2006)

Stupid question time: does anyone know if it is possible to use a Samsung SIR-S4080R with Dish Network instead of DirecTV? I found one today at the Goodwill Store here in town...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

spatztc said:


> Stupid question time: does anyone know if it is possible to use a Samsung SIR-S4080R with Dish Network instead of DirecTV? I found one today at the Goodwill Store here in town...


Nope. Only works with DirecTV.


----------



## spatztc (Oct 27, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of. Glad I held onto my $35...


----------



## buckeyebob (Oct 10, 2006)

Need Help

What type of Tivo should I get, that will work with Dish Pro 500 ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

buckeyebob said:


> Need Help
> 
> What type of Tivo should I get, that will work with Dish Pro 500 ?


You need a standard Series 2 Tivo that will interface with your Dish Receiver. More information about the various Dish receivers and how to interface them with standalone Tivos here ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128743


----------

